#ubuntu-us-ca 2010-12-13
<aaditya> pleia2: We talked about having a better IRC meeting schedule at some point. Do you think it'd be a good idea to implement a new schedule in 2011?
<aaditya> Maybe we can discuss this further at the next meeting, which I think would be the last meeting of the year.
<jdeslip> aaditya, what do you think could be improved?
<jdeslip> Was it not always having the meeting on Sunday?
<pleia2> yeah, I think we wanted to have a sunday and a weekday meeting
<pleia2> actually talking about it on list probably makes more sense than at a meeting, since presumably people at meetings are the ones who can already come to meetings :)
<MarkDude> pleia2, jdeslip  aaditya  irc at off-times may work *IF* we take relevant part of log- and put it on either the ML or Forum, maybe BOTH
 * MarkDude thinks  that is one of the most useful parts of logging
<MarkDude> That was explained to me in private by a few people at the upper levels of Ubuntu (and Canonical)
<pleia2> we link to everything on the ML and forums already, pasting it all might be a bit much
<MarkDude> BTW, I am for an extra meeting- if we share hilights in a easy manner- THAT would make it make sense
<pleia2> not an extra meeting, just an alternative
<pleia2> so each month we'd have a sunday evening and a tuesday evening meeting, instead of 2 sundays
<pleia2> for example
<pleia2> we could request a mootbot if the current logs are too hard to read
<pleia2> if someone had the time to manually write meeting minutes rather than simply posting logs that'd be great, but we're lacking in volunteers
<pleia2> err, in addition to posting logs
<MarkDude> http://pastebin.com/zbxd9Crx
<MarkDude> That for example
 * MarkDude 's suggestion is offering people agreed upon hilights
<pleia2> I don't understand
<MarkDude> In a simple digest form
<MarkDude> OF logs withe relevant discussion
 * MarkDude will put suggestion in simpler form
<MarkDude> give me about an hour or so
<MarkDude> :)
<pleia2> ok
 * MarkDude does not want to waste anybodys time
 * pleia2 does not know how to center click on this zareason laptop
<aaditya> jdeslip: yes, one sunday and weekday meeting is what we briefly talked about in past, but it's still merely an idea that needs lots of feedback.
<aaditya> jtatum, akk, MarkDude, grantbow, nUboon2Age, pleia2, jdeslip, all: We have another opportunity to present about a LAMP-related technical topic at Yahoo!. In addition to Linux, it'd be good to include one of the P's (Python?). Proposed date is Wed, Jan 19. Please get in touch with me if you'd like to present.
<aaditya> We're giving out Ubuntu discs at this event as usual.
<aaditya> It'd be good to know if the date works for most of us, since the facility needs to be reserved soon.
<yantrashilpi> Gooooooood morning everybody! :)
<jdeslip> morning ;)
<sn9> ty
<yantrashilpi> how is everybody doing today?
<jdeslip> Sleepy
<pleia2> me tooooo
<MarkDude> YokoZar, ping
<MarkDude> sn9, http://blogs.fedoraproject.org/wp/fifthpillar/hackergotchis/
<MarkDude> I made you a hackergotchi
<sn9> grrrrr
<MarkDude> you dont like that?
 * MarkDude will erase it
<MarkDude> you going to be near SF in the afternoon?
<pleia2> jamalta1: re: planet's broken rss feed header: 12:14:56 < newz2000> pleia2: thanks, I'm working on an update to that site now, will ensure it's fixed with the next release
<pleia2> \o/
<pleia2> so hopefully it'll be fixed soon :)
<pleia2> (I told the website folks when you first mentioned it, but gave them another nudge this morning)
<pleia2> never did find out where these things are supposed to be reported, aside from "halp! newz2000! broken!"
<jtatum> which planet?
<pleia2> planet.ubuntu.com
<jtatum> ubuntu-website seems to be the catchall bucket for bugs against ubuntu.com properties
<pleia2> yeah
<jtatum> some 600 bugs open there though so probably pinging via irc is more effective
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> I'm not sure who actually tends to those bugs, it's been a whole Thing
<jtatum> hahaha
<yantrashilpi> I saw jono bacon just tweet that he was going to be on ABC 7... true?
<yantrashilpi> isn't that a bay area station or am I dreaming?
<yantrashilpi> I tend to get these things mixed up all the time.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2010-12-14
<pleia2> a few of us took pictures at the studio, we'll have photos up by tomorrow I think :)
<seidos> i looked through my wired magazine.
<seidos> i *love* the microsoft office 2010 ad...
<seidos> considering they say "there is no such thing as 'bad' publicity" or something, i kind of wonder if i should have been more obnoxious in the audience...er...well, i mean...louder.
<MarkDude> Some video from the TV show >> http://abclocal.go.com/kgo/video?id=7841514&section=7live&section=7live
<pleia2> the camera loves jono :)
<pleia2> the whole episode is here: http://abclocal.go.com/kgo/video?id=7841514&section=7live#global
<MarkDude> pleia2, I agree. I think Shuttleworth needs to give Jono some extra $ since he owned the camera
<seidos> hey MarkDude, when you get a chance, could you send the information on "medicine Buddha(s)" to me?  pm it or however you feel like it.
<nUboon2Age> Th 7-8: The Ubuntu Hour: Mountain View:  http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/586/detail/   aaditya, crashsystems, crashsystems1, jamalta, jiboumans, jledbetter, jtatum, outofjungle, Yasumoto, seidos, sn9, rww
<nUboon2Age> Also in Santa Cruz Wed 29th, The Lindependence/Ubuntu Hour http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/574/detail/ which Larry Cafiero, Karsten Wade and I will be starting.  jiboumans, MarkDude, jtatum, jledbetter, pleia2, sn9, seidos, aaditya, outofjungle, Yasumoto, YokoZar, FashionGirl
<jledbetter> Woo hoo
<pleia2> MarkDude: have tv photos from your GK guy yet? :)
<pleia2> http://www.flickr.com/photos/pleia2/5261562527/ you are being looked at suspiciously!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2010-12-15
<seidos> hey all.  should i look for a different ftp client, or should i just practice "ftp" from a terminal?
<pleia2> I use ncftp, or gftp if I'm in a gui mood
<seidos> i just discovered lftp, it apparently is already installed, have you tried it before pleia2 ?
<pleia2> nope
<seidos> hmmm, maybe i should just install ncftp
<seidos> at least lftp has tab complete...the "ftp" program didn't
<seidos> and i had to type "del" and not "rm" O_o
<seidos> anyway, okay, thanks pleia2
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/10December19 edited
<pleia2> MarkDude: any pictures from your GK guy?
 * pleia2 waaaiting :)
<MarkDude> Lyz he will be at the Partimus thing tonight
<pleia2> did he upload the photos anywhere?
<MarkDude> He will take some more pics
<MarkDude> He cant
<pleia2> ok
<MarkDude> He forgot his card reader at the studio
<pleia2> ah ok
<MarkDude> Did you see this >> http://zareason.posterous.com/pictures-of-partimusorg-friends-volunteers-ou ?
<pleia2> well if he's willing tonight I'd love to snag copies from the card
<pleia2> your photos?
<MarkDude> Yep
<pleia2> yeah
<MarkDude> + a panorama
 * pleia2 will be sure to link this to her blog post about the event
 * MarkDude is going to give Norm upload ability for GK stuff
<pleia2> Norm! that's his name
<MarkDude> He is mildly famous as UfoNorm - careful if you search for his stuff- his other stuff is extra NSFW
<pleia2> and here I was hoping he was a coast to coast am fan
<pleia2> heehee
<MarkDude> :)
<DarkwingDuck> http://engrishfunny.files.wordpress.com/2010/12/binbows.jpg?w=500&h=375
#ubuntu-us-ca 2010-12-16
<cactaur> Hm...
<cactaur> Does #ubuntu-california no longer redirect?
<rww> looks like it
<rww> pleia2, DarkwingDuck, jdeslip: You should probably set /mode #ubuntu-california +if #ubuntu-us-ca
<ryaxnb> new mythbusters here in PST, 9PM DSC, watch it, now
<ryaxnb> Note: those with satellite already saw it at 6PM
<ryaxnb> we get the delayed feed on cable
<ryaxnb> in any case, the satellite gets a PST/EST feed that shows it again at 9PM IIRC, so watch it anyways if you havent already
<ryaxnb> this is, IMO, the third most loved show on the internet after ST:TOS and ST:TNG
<ryaxnb> very few people on the internet actually hate the mythbusters. you can dislike them, argue their theory or way of testing or reliance on explosives, you can argue the show went downhill or that the early episodes sucked (opinions vary) but hating it is pretty much impossible
<pleia2> oops, I didn't realize it stopped redirecting
<pleia2> mlocked
<pleia3> and works :)
<pleia2> thanks rww (and cactaur)
<chip__> Hello Everyone! I am interested in joining the California Local Community group. My name is Arthur Dean, and I live in Irvine.
<akk> Welcome, chip__
<chip__> Thank you.
<chip__> I have spent a few years studying Java, C, C++. and C#; but I do not have much practical experience. I'm looking to contribute in anyway I can.
<chip__> Is anyone here from Socal?
<akk> Mostly what the loco does is advocacy, social get-togethers, maintaining the website and things like that -- no programming needed
<akk> though the new website may have some Google appengine stuff, which might involve programming for folks so inclined.
<akk> There are definitely some SoCal people who hang out here.
<akk> And a lot of people will be at SCALE in February (near LAX).
<chip__> Sounds great, I would love to get some experience working with Google app engine.  I'd never heard of SCALE, but I will try to attend. is this it? scale.la?
<akk> http://www.socallinuxexpo.org/
<chip__> lol good thing I asked. :D
<chip__> alright now that seems more on topic haha
<akk> It's a great conference -- everything from beginner to developer stuff.
<akk> Also very affordable, as conferences go.
<chip__> I agree, even the full access pass is affordable! I'm signing up right now
<chip__> Excellent, I completed registration. It will be my first Expo! I just moved to California from New Jersey, so it will be great to meet some people with common interests.
<chip__> Thanks for telling me about it
<akk> No prob. I'm sure you'll love it.
<chip__> It was nice meeting you. Thanks again for your help.
<erichammond> akk: There are also plenty of promo codes floating around that will give folks 50% of of SCALE registration.
<erichammond> "SGVLU" - San Gabriel Valley Linux User Group (SGVLUG)
<erichammond> "LAPM" - Los Angeles Perl Mongers (LA.pm)
<akk> Nice. I hadn't seen any yet this year, and usually don't see any until about a month before the event.
<erichammond> "ERIC" would give you 50% off last year, but I don't seem to have it this year :)
<akk> Might be worth posting discount codes to the u-c list ...
<erichammond> We could ask Gareth for an Ubuntu promo code if we're going to spread the news.  That way registrations can be tracked back to this group.
<erichammond> Hm, Why isn't there a project page on the wiki for SCALE9x?  Is Ubuntu California not running a booth?
<DarkwingDuck> We are.
<DarkwingDuck> I have not had the time yet
 * DarkwingDuck adds that to the pre-christmas todo list
<erichammond> Is there a point person who is in contact with Gareth, or should I ask for the promo code?
<DarkwingDuck> Yasumoto is
<erichammond> cool, Yasumoto even has a @socallinuxexpo.org email address.
<erichammond> I'll drop a note to Gareth and CC Yasumoto.
<DarkwingDuck> Thanks erichammond, you want to toss up a wiki page?
<erichammond> Heading offline for my commute...
<StinkPot> whats an ubuntu
<erichammond> Gareth has given the Ubuntu California Team the promo code "UBUCA" which will give 50% off of registration for SCaLE9x http://www.socallinuxexpo.org
<erichammond> You don't have to be a member of Ubuntu California to use this promo code, and you are welcome to spread it far and wide when telling others about SCALE.
<pleia2> thanks erichammond!
<erichammond> If you sign up early with this promo code, a full pass is only $30 which is an amazing deal for the weekend.
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale9x edited
<jamalta> oh scale is coming up soon?
<akk> February, not that soon.
<jamalta> That's only two months!
<erichammond> I just put a placeholder page in for SCaLE9x and included the Ubuntu California Team promo code.
<akk> \o/
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects edited
#ubuntu-us-ca 2010-12-17
<MarkDude> pleia2, check out the pic >> http://picasaweb.google.com/ZAreasonDOTcom/Panoramas#5551482652825286322
<pleia2> nice :)
<pleia2> me and grant DO have doubles
<pleia2> clones++
<MarkDude> And Christian also
<pleia2> oh yes, christian is standing behind christian
<pleia2> haha
<jdeslip> Nice.  I am bummed I couldn't make it :(
<pleia2> you need clones too
<jdeslip> apparently
<akk> We're at Red Rock! Don't see anyone I recognize, though.
<jdeslip> Sounds like a lot of $ was raised though.  That is swet.
<jdeslip> sweet.
<pleia2> yeah, christian tweeted earlier $1660 :)
<akk> yay!
 * pleia2 has had a very busy week, couldn't make it down to Red Rock this time
 * MarkDude could not get that part  of the pic to match up- so I had to do it with GIMP, I figured I might as well make extra volunteers
<pleia2> lol
<MarkDude> ttyl
<nUboon2Age> okay, so here we are at The Ubuntu Hour: Mountain View.  Akk, Dave, Steve, John and i am here.     jtatum, aaditya, crashsystems, outofjungle, pleia2, seidos, Yasumoto
<outofjungle> nUboon2Age,  i forgot.. i'll be there in about 30 minutes :)
<nUboon2Age> okay, looking forward to it outofjungle. :-)
<pleia2> nUboon2Age: sorry I couldn't make it down this time, very busy week, needed a night at home to work on things :)
<akk> The nerve! Trying to have a "life" or something.
<akk> :)
<nUboon2Age> pleia2: we're just happy to have you down whenever you get the chance. :-)
<seidos> ah, he left...
<seidos> locobot_2, transform
<seidos> okay, back to work.
<iheartubuntu> Was just at Burlington Coat factory and noticed they were using Redhat Linux on their registers
<akk> nice!
<iheartubuntu> It looked kinda old though
<iheartubuntu> Redhat uses gnome?
<akk> yeah
<akk> Most distros use gnome.
<iheartubuntu1> so redhat is fedora sorta kinda
<akk> fedora is desktop/community redhat.
<nUboon2Age> The Lindependence/Ubuntu Hour: Santa Cruz  - http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/574/detail/  When: 	Wed, 29 Dec. 2010 18:00 - 19:00 UTC (+0000); Where: 	Santa Cruz Coffee Roasting Company in Santa Cruz;    outofjungle, mcgrof, jledbetter, jtatum, FashionGirl, crashsystems, crashsystems1, aaditya
<jledbetter> Yes, sir
<jdeslip> ls
<jdeslip> It is miserable out today.
<jdeslip> I just about froze walking to my office :(
<nUboon2Age> so cold!  Hard to believe this is the San Jose/Bay Area i'm living in!
<nUboon2Age> rainy and cold!  what a combo.  miserable is a great word for it.
<nUboon2Age> i worry about the homeless on a day like today.  we have 7,000 homeless in Santa Clara co. alone and only 1,000 emergency shelter slots.
<pleia2> it's still well above freezing here, 48F
<nUboon2Age> hypothermia happens well above freezing pleia2, 46F here.
<pleia2> I didn't know it varied
<nUboon2Age> when you get wet you can easily go into hypothermia, even when its 55F outside.  it just needs to be lower than normal body temp.
<akk> Wind is probably a factor too.
<nUboon2Age> akk: good point!  wind chill
<pleia2> I don't know how the homeless in the northeast manage, even in philly (which I'd classify as "warm") they don't see 48F until spring
<nUboon2Age> From Wikipedia: Hypothermia is defined as any body temperature below 35.0 °C (95.0 °F). It is subdivided into four different degrees, mild 32–35 °C (90–95 °F); moderate, 28–32 °C (82–90 °F); severe, 20–28 °C (68–82 °F); and profound at less than 20 °C (68 °F).[9
<pleia2> that's body temp, not how it relates to outside temp
<nUboon2Age> yeah, i always wonder how people make it through pleia2
<pleia2> there are certainly homeless alerts when it gets below 20F (the shelters fill up and it becomes a problem)
<pleia2> I know people grow used to certain temperatures, but does that actually translate into hypothermic reactions?
<nUboon2Age> pleia2: yes, but let's say you are in air which is 96 degrees, but you are wet and there's a wind chill.  If that brings the body down below 98.5 then you've got a potentially life-threatening situation
<nUboon2Age> on the other hand
<pleia2> yeah, I just don't know that it varies that much between people, if it's 96 with wind in florida how is that different from 96 with wind in new hampshire?
<nUboon2Age> if you adapt your body so that your metabolism keeps the body temp up even though the air temp is low
<nUboon2Age> you can avoid hypothermia
<pleia2> I don't actually know, I've never read anything about this :)
<akk> pleia2: If it's 96 with wind in Arizona and you're wet, the water will evaporate much faster than it will in Florida at the same temp.
<nUboon2Age> i grew up in Colorado and there as Boy Scouts we had to learn all about hypothermia since you can easily encounter it anytime you are outdoors especially.
<akk> However, I'm not convinced of the liklihood of getting hypothermia at 96F. Any normal working mammal body can generate enough heat to keep itself warm at that temp.
<nUboon2Age> akk: agreed, very unlikely. but it makes the point that air temp is not the only factor but is the key factor and 48F is damn cold.
<pleia2> my brother in law has to come in from the rigs when it gets -40, that's too cold :P
<nUboon2Age> 62 is considered min habitable air temp.
<nUboon2Age> i also grew up in Duluth Minn. and so have experience being out in sub zero weather. :-)  pleia2
<pleia2> and you still think 48F is very cold?!
<pleia2> hehe
<nUboon2Age> pleia2: damn cold, espec. if you don't have adequate clothing which can be true for homeless.
<akk> Obviously clothing is a factor too. 48F is very cold if you have no clothing, not so cold at all if you're bundled in a snowmobile suit.
<pleia2> I dunno, the ones I see around here have lots of blankets and coats this time of year
<nUboon2Age> note that the homeless don't tend to hang out in Duluth. 0_o pleia2
<nUboon2Age> pleia2: well if you're still alive you'll need some blankets and coats.
<pleia2> yeah, not in maine either, but philly certainly has its fair share (below 20s is cold there, usually in the 30s all winter)
<nUboon2Age> pleia2: yeah i definitely would NOT pick philly to hang out in if i were homeless. ;-)
<pleia2> a lot came down to philly from NYC after 9/11 (big "clean up" of the city, "clean up" means sweep crime and homeless south)
<pleia2> nyc is even colder
<nUboon2Age> some people seem to think being homeless is a calk walk or some kind of easy-going lifestyle that people choose to live for fun.  WRONG!
<nUboon2Age> i know many people in Silicon Valley that lost their jobs in the dotcom bust and ended up on the streets.
<nUboon2Age> i'm talking engineers, sys admins, scientists, etc.  Very well paid people who had a bad circumstance occur and they ended up destitute.
<pleia2> I guess budget cuts in california means there aren't many programs for them? I don't know much about this in california yet (there were TONS of programs back east, the people who were on the streets tended to be mentally ill or otherwise refusing help)
<nUboon2Age> and trying to survive on the street with no alternative.
<pleia2> families certainly didn't stay homeless for long
<nUboon2Age> families have it the worst.
<pleia2> that's sad :(
<nUboon2Age> fortunately there are some specialized shelters for families, providing they get connected with them.
<nUboon2Age> btw, since you mentioned the mentally ill pleia2, here in CA. you have to understand that way back in the 70's Reagan shut down many of the programs for the mentally ill and turned them directly to the streets.
<pleia2> yep
<nUboon2Age> pleia2: and this state has never recovered from that devastatingly cruel act.
<pleia2> it got worse in the 90s, they shut down a lot of the remaining ones in Maine at least
<nUboon2Age> and again in the 2000s we have had yet another round of budget cuts that slice into care for the mentally ill esp. in California.
<nUboon2Age> this is the legacy of the Republicants in particular.  Not just Reagan here in CA, but the whole lot, including Wilson, Dukemejian, and Schwatzenegger.
<iheartubuntu> lets not forget the US gov running secrets ops on people by giving them drugs in the 60s and 70s
<nUboon2Age> iheartubuntu: oh hell yeah.  still do.
<nUboon2Age> maybe not so secret now, but they do it all the time iheartubuntu
<iheartubuntu> the us gov used to run tests on movie goers without their knowledge too
<nUboon2Age>  iheartubuntu, oh that's interesting.  say more.
<pleia2> I dunno, I think we get into conspiracy territory here :)
<iheartubuntu> showing a photo of popcorn every 50th frame rate or something, unseen by the human eye but the brain picks it up
<nUboon2Age> the u.s. goverment has been extremely involved in conspiracies over the years.  its their middle name pleia2
<iheartubuntu> and then a larger # of people who mentally saw that image compared to movie goers who were not exposed to those pics got up and got popcorn!
<iheartubuntu> i dont trust the USgov any more than any other country
<nUboon2Age> iheartubuntu: i know that advertisers/corporations have done a lot of that, but i hadn't heard the govt. had been involved iheartubuntu
<nUboon2Age> in the popcorn thing that is iheartubuntu
<nUboon2Age> i trust the u.s. government much less than other governments iheartubuntu, pleia2
<iheartubuntu> haha
<iheartubuntu> i trust ubuntu more than MS or google
<nUboon2Age> because i've got experience with them. 0_o
<nUboon2Age> me too iheartubuntu, ++ Ubuntu!!! pleia2
<nUboon2Age> but of course their's probs with any human enterprise, Ubuntu/Canonical/Shuttleworth included.
 * iheartubuntu Shuttleworth is my God (hey, i want to have Ubuntu Membership some day :) )
<pleia2> nooo, for membership you nede to say "pleia2 is my God" (Mark doesn't do memberships anymore, but I do!)
<akk> Good, I'd rather be at pleia2's mercy than Shuttleworth's anyway. :)
<pleia2> hehe
 * iheartubuntu pleia2 is my Goddess (OMG i said that)
<pleia2> lol
<iheartubuntu> so i got an iphone
<pleia2> ewwww
<pleia2> :)
<iheartubuntu> i know. but i went for it since there are a lot more apps
<iheartubuntu> etrade, irc, etc
<akk> I've been overwhelmed by the number of apps for android.
<iheartubuntu> there are some i need tho
<iheartubuntu> like etrade to make trades
<akk> yikes, etrade on a phone? I'd be afraid to put bank info on a phone.
<akk> Heard so many security horror stories.
<iheartubuntu> really
<DarkwingDuck> iPhone?
<iheartubuntu> cant be much worse than etrade over wifi
<iheartubuntu> or etrade with some grubby relative behind your back
<akk> I don't worry too much about wpa2+ssl security.
<iheartubuntu> or etrade on an xp
<iheartubuntu> :D
<akk> Though in truth, I don't do bank stuff on my laptop anyway.
<akk> Laptops are so easy to steal.
<iheartubuntu> im encrypted
<iheartubuntu> although ive broken that before pretty easy
<iheartubuntu> shh
<iheartubuntu> shhhh
<iheartubuntu> and who am i. anyone could do it
<iheartubuntu> how is seidos liking SF bay area?
<seidos> iheartubuntu, i have a meal and a roof over my head.  and it's rather peaceful where i'm staying, which is a good environment for meditation practice.
<seidos> iheartubuntu, how is socal?  i am visiting on the 24th.  going to pick up a few things.  see the "other family"
<iheartubuntu> sounds nice! do you get around on the metro or muni? SF is very friendly for that
<iheartubuntu> cold down here. rain for the next 5 days i think
<iheartubuntu> cabbage is doing good
<iheartubuntu> lettuce great
<iheartubuntu> strawberries great
<iheartubuntu> :)
<seidos> iheartubuntu, yeah it is.  muni and bart.  i went to berkeley the other day with a friend.  oh yeah, i got those seeds.  haven't planted them yet.  i think i have a URI
<seidos> it flared up rather annoyingly last night, so today i am taking it easy.
<seidos> yesterday was pretty draining on my batteries, walked about 4 or 5 miles
<seidos> plus aikido class
<iheartubuntu> which seeds did you pick?
<seidos> iheartubuntu, some funky carrot, cucumber, jalapeno pepper, bell pepper, basil, cilantro, dill, and chives (well, chives was free)
<iheartubuntu> did you go there directly? where was it petaluma or something.
<iheartubuntu> seidos - sprouts are easy to grow wherever you  are and pack some good nutrients too
#ubuntu-us-ca 2010-12-18
<seidos> i think it'd be cool if there was a way to have a "run field" on the panel.
<seidos> well, i added this guy:  http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/26736/
<pleia2> there is the "run application" gnome panel thingy, but that's just one you click to get the f2 menu
<seidos> yeah, i want to see if i can get the source for it
<pleia2> I tend to like the alt+f2 thing, but I hate my mouse :)
<pleia2> hmm, it is quite gloomy out there
<seidos> i think i'd like to have the option to do both.  i hate waiting for alt-f2 to open
<seidos> there's a new dresden codak comic that is pretty funny:  http://dresdencodak.com/2010/12/17/evan-guest-comic/
<seidos> it might take your mind away from the gloom
<seidos> all the lights are off in this dwelling
<pleia2> hehe, thanks
<seidos> except for notebook screen
<pleia2> I have lights on, making brownies :d
<pleia2> hah, that's pretty good
<pleia2> here's to friday nights in :)
<akk> ha, I like the comic
<seidos> dresden codak is probably my favorite comic.
<seidos> very creative stuff.
<seidos> wish i could draw and write like that.
 * pleia2 chuckles at cat's scrodinger
<seidos> haha, yeah, i remember that a bit.
<seidos> pleia2, send me a link if you have it handy so i can check it out again
<pleia2> http://dresdencodak.com/2010/12/13/smbc-guest-comic/
<seidos> ha, thanks for the link pleia2.  i was thinking of something else, hadn't seen that one.
<nUboon2Age> Memorial service held for 43 homeless people who died on the streets in Silicon Valley in the past year  http://www.mercurynews.com/breaking-news/ci_16868562?nclick_check=1  pleia2
<nUboon2Age> "...Santa Clara County Homeless Census and Survey reported that 7,086 people county-wide are homeless on any given night, she said, and 12,000 people over the course of a year.  The homeless are at much greater risk of illness, injury and death than the average population," Van Every said."
<nUboon2Age> Froma 2007 Mercury news article: 'Maybe this is about that this happens at all. That people die on the streets. Our streets. Streets that for so many are paved in gold. It's an awful reality that we live in a place known for mind-boggling innovation and heart-stopping success stories, a place where the beauty of a problem is that it can be solved. And yet it's a place where people live - and too often die - in parks
<nUboon2Age> and under bridges and in the doorways of downtown high-rises. "The overall issue is that it's horrible," said Chris Block, executive director of Charities Housing, a non-profit developer of affordable housing. "It's so unacceptable that anybody dies on the streets in Santa Clara County."'
<nUboon2Age> Memorials honor homeless deaths in Oakland, and across the nation http://www.indybay.org/newsitems/2009/12/21/18633358.php
<nUboon2Age> Many of the homeless are veterans. est. 150,000 across the u.s.
<nUboon2Age> http://www.limafamilysantaclara.com/dm20/en_US/locations/24/2461/common/press-room/release/name/three-dallas-fort-worth-homeless-veterans-will-receive-military-funerals-friday
<nUboon2Age> i have an idea (which is far from developed yet) that we could offer Ubuntu support to homeless shelters,agencies and ministries.
<nUboon2Age> also veterans groups
<nUboon2Age> "...2,815 homeless deaths in Los Angeles County between January, 2000 and May, 2007, based on statistics provided by the Los Angeles County Coroner’s office. Homelessness in Los Angeles: Los Angeles [city and county] has the disgrace of being the homeless capital of the United States with over 73,000 homeless people in the County of Los Angeles, approximately 50% of that in the City of Los Angeles.Only 16.7% of Los
<nUboon2Age> Angeles County’s homeless population is sheltered, which is lowest percentage of any major city."
<nUboon2Age> "Season: Winter claimed the most homeless deaths with 27% of the total deaths, followed by Summer [25%]; Spring [24%] and Fall [23%]."
<nUboon2Age> On average a homeless person’s life is 36% shorter than a housed person’s life. For homeless Latina females, their lives were 49% shorter than expected.
<nUboon2Age> ""We just want people out of the cold so we don't have any deaths," says Senior Program Director Lorena Collins"
<nUboon2Age> Find them. House them. Save them. http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:UQXT1lxHnMMJ:www.shiftmag.us/%3Fp%3D355+homeless+death,+santa+clara&cd=28&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us
<nUboon2Age> "Nearly half of foster kids in the U.S. become homeless when they turn 18"
<nUboon2Age> "Just a few years earlier, Willie was “living the good life.” He was working in the accounting and data processing field and buying tickets to see the San Jose Sharks hockey team. He had a decent income, his own residence and no major medical problems keeping him down. But now, he had no income, no home — a wandering man whose only immediate thoughts were near child-like: Please, just a few more minutes of
<nUboon2Age> sleep. “You learn to take a little nap somewhere, then move along, then take a nap somewhere else,” Willie says. “Homeless people learn where they can sleep and where they can’t."
<seidos> i noticed zareason doesn't have any certified ubuntu systems:  http://webapps.ubuntu.com/certification/ and system76 only has 2 :(
<seidos> dell, lenovo, and hp have the most it looks like.  this is really kind of a bummer.  i would think that since system76 and zareason were linux only shops, that they would be able to pull off more certifications.  but i guess dell, hp, and lenovo have the "capital advantage"
<nUboon2Age> my guess is it takes money/resources to go through the process of becoming Ubuntu certified and that zareason hadn't put in the resources yet.  Maybe MarkDude can enlighten us.
<nUboon2Age> seidos: ^
<MarkDude> We are working with some folks from Canonical
 * MarkDude does not know what specifics I can say, and what parts are under NDA. We had a kernel person down at the shop the other day
<seidos> salamba sirsasana:  http://yoga.about.com/od/yogaposes/a/headstand.htm
<seidos> ha!  the ubuntu pose.  i should do that when i do yoga.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2010-12-19
<dragon> Is it better to install eclipse manually or to get it from the repos?
<akk> Is it even in the repos? I installed it manually.
<akk> Oh, I remember now: I asked that and was told that the version in the repos was super old, and to definitely get it from the website.
<dragon> akk: wasn't that like 2 releases ago?
<dragon> I think they brought it up to 3.5 in last release.
<akk> Shrug. That's what I was told, so I followed directions and got the non-repo version.
<akk> (heading off to a meeting, but have fun!)
<akk> Just saw the tweet about the meeting tonight -- it says to use irc.ubuntu.com
<akk> whois says there is no such name
<pleia2> yikes, did it break?
<pleia2> elizabeth@r3a2:~$ host irc.ubuntu.com
<pleia2> irc.ubuntu.com is an alias for chat.freenode.net.
<pleia2> looks fine
<pleia2> could be that it broke for a little while and hasn't resolved everywhere yet? but I haven't heard anything
<akk> Interesting, host has it but whois doesn't.
<akk> Maybe whois doesn't list aliases.
<pleia2> yeah, and standard whois just tells TLD ownership info, no address info aside from nameserver
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/10December19 edited
<icarus_> Hello
<icarus_> just stoped by to check this out
<pleia2> hi icarus_
<icarus_> hello I though I was the only one in here for a second
<pleia2> :)
<icarus_> I been using ubuntu for a while and I like to get envoled
<pleia2> so, I'm looking at the dates for the southern california linux expo and I'm thinking I'll just fly down (I know some bay area folks are carpooling, but work means I really need to work thursday and monday, not spend them travelling
<pleia2> )
<pleia2> icarus_: cool, where in california are you?
<icarus_> La mirada
<icarus_> But moving to irvine soon
<pleia2> cool, we've got some folks down that way
<pleia2> and we're planning our booth for https://www.socallinuxexpo.org/scale9x/
<pleia2> our project page even has a discount code for registration :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale9x
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-12-13
<greg-g> pleia2: :)
<pleia2> :D
<pleia2> hooray greg-g!
<greg-g> thanks
<greg-g> we got home a bit ago
<pleia2> quick, that's great :)
<greg-g> now I'm getting photos off the camera while carrie and rowan nurse
<pleia2> yay, pictures!
<greg-g> yeah, about 24 hours in the hospital
<greg-g> after having the boy in the bathtub at home, unplanned
<greg-g> he was just so dang quick coming out
<pleia2> wow :)
<greg-g> yeah, it was scary, we called 911, but the emts showed up about 30 seconds after I caught rowan :)
<pleia2> now you can put "deliver babies" on your resume!
<greg-g> so we went to the hospital to get checked out and all that
 * pleia2 nods
<greg-g> haha, carrie did all of the delivering, I just caught
<pleia2> hehe
<greg-g> man, so crazy
<greg-g> so beautiful
<greg-g> so baby!
<pleia2> :D
<greg-g> so tiny
<greg-g> pleia2: http://www.flickr.com/photos/grggrssmr/sets/72157628397247095/
<pleia2> yay!
<philipballew> Hey everyone!
<Darkwing> Yay for having internet back at home :)
<pleia2> Darkwing: welcome back :)
<Darkwing> Hopfully it'll last. :/
<jtatum> great :)
<Darkwing> For me it's becoming... Internet or food :(
<Faqtotum> i thought you got hired somewhere
<Darkwing> Nope.
<Darkwing> Got passed up with Canonical again.
<Darkwing> and everything else I have applied for. :/
<pleia2> :(
<Darkwing> Although, I am in talks with a startup KDE/Kubuntu based distro right now.. Who knows.
<Darkwing> 5,000 positions have told me no. :) That has to be a record.
<bkerensa> Darkwing: What kind of work you looking for?
<nhaines> I like Sauerkraut.
<nhaines> But, if I had stuffed a bunch of cabbage in a barrel to preserve it, and I opened it over the winter and it smelled like Sauerkraut?
<nhaines> I'd assume I had failed.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-12-14
 * bkerensa is so looking forward to being in California next Friday
<seidos> hi everybody
<bkerensa> hello
<bkerensa> :D
<seidos> how goes it bkerensa ?
<bkerensa> good good :D
<seidos> good :D
<jtatum> mountain view UH tomorrow
<akk> Thanks for the heads-up, jtatum
<jtatum> sure thing akk :) will we see you and dave?
<akk> Yes, almost certainly
<jtatum> wonderful!
<jyo> oh sweet, almost forgot it.
<pleia2> SF one tonight, and Debian dinner
<jtatum> great, hope to see you there jyo :)
<jtatum> yeah! wish we could make it pleia2. actually i think we might be able to do the january one if it happens
<pleia2> adding the ibm.com guy to moderation, this is the second out of office reply he's sent to the list :\
<nhaines> pleia2: thank you for this notification.  I will be out of the channel on December 14th, from 2:30pm to 3:30pm.  If you have any questions, please contact Eureka in the meantime.  If your issue is urgent, you can reach me via Google+.  Happy holidays!
<pleia2> you forgot to include lots of *other* people's contact info :)
<nhaines> haha  :)
<nhaines> I was hoping I'd trigger Eureka.
<pleia2> @botsnack
<pleia2> denied
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-12-15
<pleia2> 7 of us here at the ubuntu hour \o/
<pleia2> grantbow is telling us africa stories, with lions!
<bkerensa> pleia2: I say hello :D
<akk> Oh, cool! Hey grantbow, come to mountain view tomorrow and tell us those stories too! :)
<jyo> yes, come tomorrow.
<jyo> Get a penguin.
<bkerensa> heh
<nhaines> Phew, finally got http://www.nhaines.com/ubuntu/hour/ live.
<nhaines> Grr, I can't log into the Ubuntu wiki.
<pleia2> that's why I never log out
<pleia2> it can take a couple tries to log in these days :\
<nhaines> It just sits there.
<nhaines> I will create a ticket with Canonical IT and it will be fixed in minutes.
<nhaines> Actually, it worked on the fifth attempt, so no ticket will be filed.
<nhaines> what will Canonical IT be able to ignore now?  :)
<nhaines> Well, I was able to update the Ubuntu Hour wiki page with the new UHLF info.
<pleia2> only took 2 hours \o/
<pleia2> er, doh :)
<nhaines> Haha, nah, I did it an hour ago.  :)
<pleia2> oh ok
<pleia2> :)
<nhaines> Hmm, working on a QR code.  Why are QR codes so weird?
<seidos> \o
<seidos> so i just play king's quest 1
<seidos> i did some research on roberta williams, the designer creator
<seidos> she basically shattered my stereotypes of what a female game designer would be like
<jyo> So I'll be driving back to the city from Mt. View if any city folks need a ride back.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-12-16
<nhaines> pleia2: I'm going to send a request for a bunch of Ubuntu CDs for Ubucon.
<nhaines> If any are left over they'll go to the LoCo for use at the SCALE booth... that should be a nice addition, since I know you guys always run out.
<pleia2> nhaines: ok, if you need my team contact powers just let me know
<pleia2> at ITT Tech in Oakland, talking about Ubuntu to a Linux class again tonight :)
 * pleia2 goes to do that
<jtatum> good luck pleia2
 * jledbetter ubuntuhours.
<jledbetter> Very crowded 2nd floor
<jyo> Leaving now.
<jtatum> see you soon jyo
<jledbetter> Cool. See ya soon
<jledbetter> j's in da haws
<jledbetter> Ok, we have 3 macs here. This is funny
<jledbetter> pleia2, Sorry I missed you this eve. Maybe next UH
<Darkwing> Well, looks like I have a phone interview in Las Vegas
<akk> Wow, just went through the list of tutorials at pycon -- I want to go to about three of them per timeslot.
<akk> so ... much ... coolstufftolearn
<jyo> jtatum: http://youtu.be/5-DNt_erbL4?t=16s
<jyo> PETA <3
<derpstep> lol nice
<jtatum> greetings Derpstep. was nice meeting you last night
<nhaines> I just hit 150 days 0 hours uptime on my server!  \o/
<jtatum> cool :)
<pleia2> nhaines: what's the status on Ubucon speakers? Are you extending the deadline to submit or do you have enough? (I'll mention it in a blog post if you need more)
<nhaines> pleia2: I need at least one more, and am going to invite someone from Canonical to talk, I think.
<nhaines> So yeah, if you can mention it, that'd be great.  :)
<pleia2> nhaines: ok :)
<paulproteus> akk: Yo (:
<paulproteus> When you say "any time through Wednesday" does that mean daytimes stand a chance?
<paulproteus> Mon or Tue daytime (coffee in SF?) would be great for me.
<paulproteus> Also, dear world, I will be in the Bay Area next week, though fairly busy during evenings but let's see what can work if people want to hang out (-:
<akk> paulproteus: Daytimes are great but SF is hard to get to.
<paulproteus> You're typically where at, say, 3pm?
<akk> san jose or other south bay areas
<akk> but getting to the peninsula (redwood city, san mateo) isn't that hard either
<pleia2> paulproteus: where are you staying?
<paulproteus> In the Mission with a friend, near 24th St
<pleia2> ah, right near BART :)
<paulproteus> akk: I'd be quite open if you can suggest something near San Mateo BART. Also I'm 585 506 8865
<paulproteus> Ya (-: pleia2
<akk> paulproteus: I can do some research -- don't know san mateo well at all but probably google does :)
<nhaines> paulproteus: Google knows that forever now.
<paulproteus> nhaines: It already did, so no worries.
<nhaines> paulproteus: good.  :)
<nhaines> I was in San Mateo a couple years back.  It was pretty cool.  Saw the Computer History Museum.
<akk> That's in Mountain View.
<nhaines> That's over in Mountain View.
<paulproteus> I guess I mean San Bruno BART, or Milbrae BART.
<akk> oh, yeah, I guess it doesn't go to san mateo
<pleia2> I still haven't actually gone to the computer history museum for real (went for a company party last year, but most of it was still closed for renovations)
<akk> I went a few years ago with a linuxchix group -- that was fun.
<paulproteus> If others can join the akk paulproteus party I'd be a fan. Like you pleia2, don't know what your schedule is like!
<pleia2> my fiance works in mt view all week, so I always feel guilty about asking him for us to go down there on weekends to go to the museum :)
<akk> Of course I was the only oldster saying "hey, I used to have one of those! Oh, wow, I used to really lust after those ..."
<pleia2> paulproteus: solid work week, I can sneak out for coffee/lunch for 45 minutes somewhere near Montgomery St BART mon-wednesday but otherwise no go
<akk> I have to AFK for a while (was just about to head out the door when paulproteus showed up) but I'll keep the window up in case there are any plans made. BBL
<paulproteus> Thumbs up
<paulproteus> I have to afk a few but will be back in 1hish
<Darkwing> How the heck do I condense everything I've done for Ubuntu for a cover letter?
 * Darkwing shakes his fist at his IT recruiter :D
<pleia2> lol
<Darkwing> It's been great working with this guy
<pleia2> I just put the impressive sounding stuff and the stuff that's applicable to my job
<Darkwing> He found me via Charlie-TCA
<Darkwing> I guess this recruiter is dating Charlies daughter.
<Darkwing> Well, he wants it for the job but, he also wants to know more about me so he can find better jobs based on what I've done.
<Darkwing> So, I can't really skip things.
<pleia2> ah, gotcha
<Darkwing> Not an easy task... I now realize I should be taking highlight notes whenever I do something.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-12-17
<pleia2> I try to use my ubuntu wiki page for that, but mostly fail
<Darkwing> Same here.
<Darkwing> 90% fail
<Darkwing> I really need to get back in gear with the Cali team.
<seidos> hi everybody
<Darkwing> Oi
<seidos> lol
<seidos> all right, i guess i should've just kept lurking
<Darkwing> Naww...
<Darkwing> I'm on crunch for this project
<Darkwing> So, I'm lurking and whining.
<seidos> i was working on sdl in perl
<seidos> i got an 800x600 window, huzzah!  >_>
<Darkwing> lol
<seidos> i got inspired after playing kq 1
<seidos> apparently the original game cost $700,000
<seidos> to make that is
<Darkwing> I'm addicted to Skyrim
<seidos> that won't run on my hardware
<Darkwing> It runs great on my PS3 :P:P
<seidos> and i couldn't afford a copy, and would feel too guilty to try and get a copy
<seidos> ah, PS3
<Darkwing> Wife got it for me on our anniversary.
<seidos> is she working?
<Darkwing> Not as much as we would like.
<Darkwing> My freelancing is doing alright for us on and off
<seidos> well, that's good
<seidos> i started recycling :o
<seidos> i mean, in addition to normal
 * pleia2 3DS download fury
<pleia2> new ambassador games \o/
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-12-18
<seidos> \o
<jyo> o/
<seidos> what's going on jyo ?
<pleia2> I have dinner plans this evening so I won't be able to make the meeting
<pleia2> who all will be here? anyone want to chair? :)
<jledbetter> Not sure if we will be yet.
<pleia2> Darkwing: will you be around?
<Darkwing> I should be yes.
<pleia2> ok, Darkwing will chair!
<bkerensa> California this Friday! :D
<pleia2> :)
<Darkwing> Phone interview tomorrow and another one on tuesday!!!
 * Darkwing does the happy dance.
<Darkwing> Put my 15 years of web devel to work (I hope)
<pleia2> :D
<Darkwing> Las Vegas
<Darkwing> That means I'll hit up E3 every year :D
<pleia2> "yes" or "good interview" cheering?
<Darkwing> I'm hoping for good interviews
<pleia2> :)
<akk> Good luck, Darkwing!
<Darkwing> ty
<pleia2> vegas is lovely
<pleia2> we went twice last year, not at all this year and next year our travel is curbed (for multiple reasons)
<Darkwing> I've been to vegas a few times... I love it.
<akk> It's a lot of fun if you have a good tolerance for tacky. :)
<pleia2> I'm also a big fan of tourist traps
<pleia2> :)
<Darkwing> I'll have to make sure I get a large place se we can host people.
 * Darkwing shoots the Ubuntu wiki
<Darkwing> I soooooo want to get rid of this thing.
 * seidos hands Darkwing his gas gun
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-12-10
<philipballew> nhaines, around?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-12-12
<philipballew> Gareth, around?
<philipballew> probably off doing cool people things
<Gareth> hah. I was...and am..
<Torikun> Hello
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-12-13
<philipballew> kdub, gonna come tonight?
<pleia2> yeah kdub, gonna come tonight? :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-12-14
<grantbow> http://www.jonobacon.org/2012/12/07/on-richard-stallman-and-ubuntu/
<darthrobot> Title: [On Richard Stallman and Ubuntu | jonobacon@home]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-12-10
<philipballew> hola raevol!
<philipballew> buenos dias amigo!
<raevol> HOLA
<raevol> como estas
<raevol> ??????
<pleia2> buenos dias a todos!
<raevol> we're just reinforcing the bay-area stereotype that san diego is "basically mexico"
<pleia2> I'm just preparing for the time when my latino brothers and sisters become the majority :)
<raevol> pleia2: kind of seems like, with the way things are going, asia will win that one
<raevol> no complaints here
<raevol> either way
<raevol> or any other way...
<raevol> i'm just not a complainer :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-12-12
<pleia2> ubuntu hour \o/
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-12-13
<raevol> HAPPY FRIDAY
<pleia2> raevol: ++
<raevol> :D
<pleia2> 1/g 80
<pleia2> doh
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-12-09
<nhaines> pleia2: in the ubuntu-community-team list: lots of people saying that everyone's suggestions are wrong and discussion is waisting time and they have totally different viewpoints and everyone should just stop talking and act.
<nhaines> Not in the ubuntu-community-team list: anyone offering any reasoning on why they disagree, hints as to what they think the problems are, or what they think anyone should be doing.
<nhaines> At least among the people who are saying "stop talking."
<pleia2> nhaines: heh, yeah, trying to collate the ideas and so we can have a clear, coherent list and people can sign up for what they wish
<pleia2> where the volunteers flow is what we'll work on
<nhaines> As it should be anyway.  But I wish people would quit saying we're obviously thinking about thinigs wrong and that we should just stop talking and start doing.
<pleia2> indeed
<pleia2> I brain filter them out, we'll have a list of projects that can build action items soon enough :)
<pleia2> chillax pills for sleepies kicking in, time to wander to bed
<nhaines> Yeah, was just annoying having to read the emails just in case.  :)
<pleia2> agreed :)
<nhaines> Yup, back to my book.    Good night!
<pleia2> happy writing
<nhaines> Thanks!  It's tedious but I'm really happy with the language support section even if I did basically have to learnJapanese.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-12-10
 * ianorlin is hoping I don't become homeless but I have my parents living there is a outright hostile environment right now :(
<DonkeyHotei> e-hugs to you
<ianorlin> not really sure wehre I could stay is an awful feeling
<ianorlin> at my brothers house currently but can only stay until saturday
<nhaines> ianorlin: rough at the moment, huh?  :(
<ianorlin> yes really has been I mean if I am on the phone all that happens is I get yelled at
<ianorlin> I don't really think I could survive much if I went back to that
<ianorlin> let alone help my parents in any way
<DonkeyHotei> do you have any income?
<ianorlin> no
<DonkeyHotei> :/
<nhaines> Well, when push comes to shove your parents are responsible for themselves, so do what you need to take care of yourself.  You have to have your own needs sorted out before you can help others.
<nhaines> It's not pleasant but it's worth remembering.  :/
<ianorlin> I mean I got yelled at so much for making tiny mistakes I stopped doing stuff because it was too much
<blitz> how old are you
<ianorlin> 23
<ianorlin> and a ucla grad
<rww> pleia2: [obligatory boo hiss meetup.com]
<rww> now i will leave the meeting free for sane discussion instead
<blitz> I have a friend who is in a similar situation, he had to drop out of college to combat crohns and has been at home recovering from surgery for a while now, but he's basically fit enough to appear like he should be working, but not healthy enough to actually work full time. He's taking some classes and his parents are driving him out of the house pretty much. All I can say is I'm sorry you're in that situation
<pleia2> rww: yep, that's my reaction too :)
<ianorlin> yeah I actually have aspergers syndrome so can't really get past job interview
<nhaines> I know people who swear by meetup.com but I just don't understand it at all.  So I'm left to swear at it.
<blitz> well, you can work on that
<nhaines> ianorlin: don't let that be an excuse.  It's an obsticle but not insurmountable!
<blitz> people with autism can get jobs too, it's not a unovercomable thing
<ianorlin> I know it is not impossible but difficult for me to find them
<blitz> I know I have my fair share of anxiety issues that make landing a job difficult as well
<nhaines> Besides, every job interview is just practice for the next one.  I'm *good* at them and I still hate them.
<blitz> I'm bad at them but I got better lol
<blitz> it took a lot of failures
<ianorlin> yes I know I keep trying to get them but it got the point where I couldn't really apply for many jobs at my parents hosue because of bad environment
<DonkeyHotei> blitz: autistic people have an estimated 90-95% unemployment rate
<ianorlin> what is labor force participation rate anyway
<DonkeyHotei> blitz: including plenty of college grads
 * ianorlin wonders if my being fidgety is stopping me from getting a job some no matter how smart I am
<nhaines> Probably not.  Although another thing to consider is temp agencies.
<blitz> DonkeyHotei my point is it is something that you can work on
<DonkeyHotei> temp agencies are for an environment where everyone is always looking for their next job, not for one where there is no next job
<nhaines> That is not true.
<nhaines> I've been temp to hire twice.
<blitz> I've also been a contractor
<DonkeyHotei> temping is not a career
<blitz> stop reading between the lines
<pleia2> I did temping too, ended up with a lovely job (and job offer from one that was really meh)
<nhaines> DonkeyHotei: no, but temping gets you a job, and quite a lot of companies only start new hires as temps because it's cheaper than the full interview and onboarding process.
<pleia2> one job was a lot of photocopying and stapling, I was 23, have to start somewhere
<pleia2> that was after the tech economy crashed in philly and I couldn't find more webdev work
 * pleia2 off to beer and dinner^Wfood
<pleia2> (who knows what they will server)
<pleia2> -r
<nhaines> pleia2: barbecued proc ribs.
<DonkeyHotei> <insert sysfs joke here>
<nhaines> Anyway, a career is just what you have when you look back at all your jobs.  But if someone needs money, a job will do the time being.
<DonkeyHotei> that's a major digression from his issue of not surviving interviews
<ianorlin> I think I can do the parts of working ok it the finding job part that is hard
<ianorlin> I think that might be true for autistics in general is sometimes they could do good work just they can't get past the hiring process
<ianorlin> which in itself is a whole bunch of frustrations
<DonkeyHotei> as nhaines said, some companies are opting to bypass the traditional hiring process now
<nhaines> DonkeyHotei: yes, but I don't think I've ever been interviewed for a temp position.  Just sent in.  If they don't like you they just call the agency after the second day and say "send someone else".
<nhaines> So a temp agency as the potention to bypass the interview process.
<ianorlin> and what kind of work do you get as a temp
<nhaines> Oh, anything.  My first temp job was actually in accounting since I knew Excel and typed 105wpm and about 45wpm on 10-key, however you measure that.
<DonkeyHotei> but when temping, the temp agency is your employer, not the company
<nhaines> Yes, but it pays the same.
<DonkeyHotei> temp agencies here up north take half your pay
<nhaines> I believe you'll find that they charge the company for the convenience of handling interviewing, selection, payroll, benefits, insurance, and taxes.
<nhaines> If I remember correctly (having seen the paystubs) the company was paying the staffing agency $80 an hour but I was getting more like $19.
<nhaines> Not the paystubs.  The invoices from the agency.  Because Accounting.
<ianorlin> still even if I do get a job I don't have a place to stay after Saturday :(
<DonkeyHotei> do you have a car?
<nhaines> ianorlin: you have to work on all of it at once.  No time to work serially.
<ianorlin> I have liscense but not sure my dad would take car from me because he doesn't approve
<nhaines> Whose name is the car in?
<ianorlin> my fathers
<nhaines> welp.
<nhaines> Then I suppose work quickly is my advice.
<DonkeyHotei> most people have a support network to fall back on
<nhaines> Maybe have a talk with your brother and see if he can help you make a plan.
<ianorlin> oh well at least two more jobs applied for and am on third
<DonkeyHotei> at least you're qualified to find that many
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-12-11
<jyo> pleia2: Feeling a bit out of it today and impending weather so taking a rain check on Ubuntu Hour and dinner tonight.
<pleia2> it's just rain!
<pleia2> but you're a native, I understand :)
<jyo> heh, that East Coast condescension regarding condensation. :)
<pleia2> can't help it
<pleia2> also, nice one :)
<blitz> people are already pre-planning their excuses to work from home tomorrow
<nhaines> The roads are unsafe!  They're wet!
<pleia2> Ubuntu Houring!
<pleia2> https://www.flickr.com/photos/pleia2/15994455745/
<darthrobot> Title: [Vivid is all ready for his first #UbuntuHour | Flickr - Photo Sharing!]
 * pleia2 frowns at comcast
<pleia2> rdns no worky this morning (power outage earlier, miracle anything is working
<DonkeyHotei> comcast business? or residential?
<pleia2> business
<pleia2> I should probably go downstairs and see if our garage if flooding again (Comcast's fault too, their equiment cage was letting water into our garage, it was like a waterfall
<DonkeyHotei> or waterfail
<pleia2> garage is dry \o/
<DonkeyHotei> that's good
<skellat> nhaines: Are you busy?
<jyo> pleia2: Why is the water from the sky not stopping
<jyo> y
<pleia2> jyo: I don't know! I thought it was supposed to stay in Karl
<pleia2> maybe he is sad
<blitz> not raining to hard here in south financial district
<pleia2> it's not actually all that windy either
<pleia2> and so far my garage is dry :)
<jyo> yeah, no wind just steady downpour with no letting up.
<rww> a street flooded here because the storm drain was blocked
<rww> photoshopped images involving canoes are apparently circulating around facebook
<pleia2> rww: this is my favorite: https://twitter.com/dolftown/status/543136694786981889
<darthrobot> Title: [Andrew Dalton on Twitter: "RAIN REPORT: TREE DOWN AT 14TH & MISSION http://t.co/spsXJHGqld"]
<rww> pleia2: I liked http://instagram.com/p/wekd2KA9Kl/
<darthrobot> Title: [Instagram]
<pleia2> hehe
<akk> haha
<akk> I heard they were actually closing schools because of rain/wind. Boggle.
<rww> we got a lot of parents asking about it. not closing any though.
<pleia2> yeah, SF and Oakland closed their public schools today, a lot of tech companies made plans (my husband is working from home today from the Goog)
<rww> we have plans for if we do need to cancel school. thankfully we contract out mass calling to a vendor, so we don't have to worry about being able to contact parents if the lines are down here
<pleia2> pier 39 and Union Square had major power outages, so they were closed all morning, finally opened again in the past few hours
<bkerensa> as long as the Firefox Monument is still standing after this storm all is well :)
<pleia2> bkerensa: king tide is when we have to worry about that ;)
<pleia2> the embarcadero gets pretty soggy when we get those, and mozilla is across the street
<blitz> luckily I live close enough to work that I was able to swim
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-12-12
<rww> my Nexus was acting up last night, I almost had to switch to my Firefox phone
<rww> but then it worked okay in the morning so...
<rww> (hardware problem :| )
<bkerensa> pleia2: fair enough but I think when Mozilla went through the process to have a public monument there is some obligation for them to maintain it for a period of years :)
<bkerensa> pleia2: someday you should get your name on the monument :)
<pleia2> bkerensa: yeah, in my free time :)
<rww> congrats nhaines
<nhaines> rww: thanks!
<nhaines> rww: figures the day I spent offline is the day the news would come through, heh.
<ianorlin> wow my dad is only mad at my brother this is really wierd
<nhaines> Now's your chance!  Run!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-12-13
<nhaines> Words to live by: http://xkcd.com/1459/
<darthrobot> Title: [xkcd: Documents]
<ianorlin> wow I don't feel so bad about mine now
<nhaines> Mine's mostly okay.  >_>
<ianorlin> although mostly because new comp and old stuff is in its own folder
<philipballew_> rww, I will try my best to be at this meeting, it depends on what time me and my girlfriend get back from a date, but I have all the scale stuff, and was planning to paste it onto the wiki and shoot it up sometime before the next meeting. If I am unable to be there, Il set up a few words to have someone relay a message.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-12-14
<pleia2> rww: thanks for sending out the meeting announcement \o/
<nhaines> I guess I don't have a good excuse to skip one this time.
<pleia2> I am in soggy california this week, so me neither :)
<pleia2> I learned that the waterfall in our garage last week was caused by Comcast (poorly sealed equipment cabinet that goes to the outside), they fixed it and during the storm this week it was completely dry
<nhaines> \o/
<pleia2> yeah, so hooray for surviving the 4-inches-of-rain storm of the decade :)
<DonkeyHotei> we need 17
<pleia2> storms or inches?
<DonkeyHotei> inches
<nhaines> pleia2: thanks for your post on ubuntu-community-team!
<pleia2> nhaines: I hope I didn't scare him off
<pleia2> (my first draft would have, don't appreciate being called an idiot :P)
<pleia2> I want dinner but MJ won't stop playing his android game, considering leaving anyway
<pleia2> I wonder if he'll notice
<DonkeyHotei> if the tables were turned, you'd be less likely to notice than he would
<pleia2> touche
<nhaines> pleia2: hehe, yeah, I was afraid that I was going to offend him too.
<nhaines> Okay, now that I have this Android 2.2 tablet unbricked, it's time to try to try and put Jellybean on it and probably brick it again.
<MichaelPaoli> Today, starting at noon - Ubuntu Hour Berkeley @ Bobby G's ... books and other stuff too: https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/berkeleylug/YFk-F3WZlOA   http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/2695-ubuntu-hour-berkeley/
<darthrobot> Title: [Google Groups]
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu Hour Berkeley | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
 * pleia2 was just tweeting it!
<pleia2> I won't make it though, have a board meeting to attend at noon
<MichaelPaoli> pleia2 Thanks for the tweets ... and all your Ubuntu & Open Source work! :-)  (ah, we still can't do the multiple locations at once physically thing ... need a bit more advanced technology for that ... and to of course make sure it's Open Source too).
<pleia2> ++
<grantbow> ++
<akk> +++<disconnected>
<philipballew> nhaines, around?
<philipballew> wanted to have someone look at a scale wiki I was about to shoot out the the email list
<pleia2> philipballew: s/2014/2015 and is Ubucon on the 19th or Friday? (the 20th)
<philipballew> pleia2,  I think it is Friday, but I will confirm in our next weekly Ubu-con planning meeting. Also, the booth is going to be running for three days this year so there is that.
<pleia2> philipballew: ok, so maybe fix the year and just say there will be an ubucon for now, so the wiki doesn't confuse folks
<philipballew> pleia2, alright. I am doing that now.
<philipballew> email away!
<rww> the "volunteer" section of the Stuff We Need table needs blanking
<rww> also there's a newline missing
<philipballew> alright. let me look at that
 * philipballew makes messing up wiki's his new hobby
<pleia2> fixing wiki pages is my hobby, so lmk if you need help ;)
<philipballew> pleia2, If I mess it up any further I totally will :)
<philipballew> pleia2, So what do I want to fix to make the "stuff we need" section not look like that?
<pleia2> philipballew: look for trailing whitespace, newlines or || too close together, or not close enough...
<philipballew> pleia2, alright
<philipballew> let me look at it
<philipballew> I might not be at the meeting tonight as it depends on when me and mt gf finish dinner.
<philipballew> pleia2, I might be stuck
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-12-07
<nhandler> As a heads up, I have a lovely box of Ubuntu swag that I will be bringing to the Ubuntu Hour on Wednesday. I have no intention of bringing it back home :P
<pleia2> nhandler: can you share that on list? :)
<pleia2> I can update the meeting info
<nhandler> pleia2: Can do
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-12-08
<pleia2> nhandler: ubucon is free, right? if you want to go to scale itself, you need a ticket
<pleia2> err nhaines
<pleia2> surprised I didn't do that sooner actually
<nhandler> :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-12-09
<nhaines> pleia2: that's right!
<pleia2> ok, thanks :)
<nhaines> Everyone was slightly uncomfortable about that, but SCALE refused to let us require SCALE admission as a condition of UbuCon attendance.  :)
<nhaines> So we accepted it, even though no one can figure out why anyone would go to SCALE and not at least buy the $10 expo pass.
<pleia2> nhaines: hm, where is the scale registration code (wiki says to be updated soon)
<pleia2> hah
<nhaines> Oh, it's UBNTU.  I could have sworn that I'd updated that.
<pleia2> nhaines: should http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/3234-scale-14x-and-ubucon-summit/ be updated to registration on meetup.com?
<pleia2> it's suggesting registration is to scale
<pleia2> when you click the "Register" button
<pleia2> trying to help one of our ubucon speakers, I hadn't actually looked at any of this until now ;)
<nhaines> Yes, that's on my todo list.  I think I wasn't certain whether or not to split SCALE to its own event on the LoCo thing, so I didn't do it immediately.  But now that we have the meetup thing it should still be updated.
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> I still haven't heard back about my main scale talk, so I haven't bought my ticket or reserved anything yet
<pleia2> I emailed one of the organizers on saturday, said I should hear "in a couple days" so who knows
<nhaines> LoCo Directory is updated, thanks.  :)
<pleia2> thanks \o/
<ianorlin> LAX was close enogh for me to easily drive
<ianorlin> Pasadena is quite a bit farther for me
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-12-10
<nhandler> Had a great time at the Ubuntu Hour today :)
<pleia2> nhandler: yay, me to :)
<pleia2> too
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-12-11
<mariano_> Anyone here going to ubucon?
<pleia2> o/
<mariano_> Is o/ an mirc sad face? I take it you won't be able to go?
<pleia2> it's a head+arm being raised ;)
<pleia2> I am one of the speakers
<pleia2> so I will be there
<pleia2> nhaines too
<mariano_> Oh damn, no kidding. I just signed up to go. I hope I'm not completely lost during the talks, given that I'm a complete linux noob.
<pleia2> great! the organizers have tried to get talks at all different levels, so I'm sure there will be talks you can follow
<nhaines> I am also going and will be a speaker.  :)
<mariano_> Oh man, I'm pretty excited about this since I never really get to talk about linux with anyone lol. I get blank stares when I talk about it.
<pleia2> haha, we've all been there :)
<nhaines> mariano_: you'll love Ubucon.  The talks will be great and we'll have a party afterward where you can get to know others and chat about Ubuntu or anything else.  :)
<nhaines> Although really, all of SCALE is like that too.  :D
<mariano_> My wife just said, "oh honey, that's so good. I'm glad you'll make friends you can talk computers with." haha
<mariano_> Is the party taking place at the same place?
<nhaines> haha  :)
<nhaines> The plan for the party is across the street at a restaurant in the shopping plaza.
<mariano_> I was planning to get an all access pass for scale too, but do you guys think they have enough entry level talks?
<nhaines> Yes, definitely.  There's a wide, wide range of talks for various skill levels.  Don't forget to use the coupon code "UBNTU" for 50% off.
<mariano_> I will, thanks. I had no idea there was this level of ubuntu (and linux) enthusiasm around los angeles.
<nhaines> Yup, SCALE's one of the best conferences around, especially for newcomer friendliness.
<pleia2> I'm coming down from San Francisco for it, it's one of the best and biggest open source conferences in the country :)
<mariano_> Wou, I didn't realize it was that big. I live about 10 minutes away from the place. Yea, it will be great to meet some people, maybe pick up some merchandise. ;)
<nhaines> It should be fun!  I'll be signing copies of my book in between talks and other things.
<nhaines> pleia2: you should sign my copy of your book!  <3
<pleia2> nhaines: of course :) will copies of your book be there?
<nhaines> pleia2: yes, the publisher is sending me a box of 20!  So I'll be giving them out regularly throught the conference.
<pleia2> nice
<nhaines> Plus I have a copy for you, if you'd like one.
<pleia2> that would be lovely :)
<pleia2> so I finally figured out why I hadn't heard back about my scale talk
<pleia2> turns out the "devops" track is actually for devops days, which had a separate CFP and deadlines and notifications from everything else (kind of like ubucon)
<pleia2> and it's on Friday :( during Ubucon
<pleia2> when submitting the talk it was in the dropdown like every other track, so I had no idea
<nhaines> Aww!
<pleia2> I guess I'll know for next year, thoroughly research all the tracks to confirm they are ones happening on Sat-Sun
<pleia2> x_x
<nhaines> This week in wikipage editing: remembering that other thing you needed to change as soon as you hit "Save".
<pleia2> story of my life
<pleia2> (it's kind of a boring life)
<nhaines> Haha
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-12-13
<pleia2> I have a guest in town and we're off to Sonoma, will aim for being back by 7
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-12-12
<pleia2> meeting in a few minutes
<nhaines> Yup!  Even though my alarm, once again, didn't sound.
<pleia2> glad you made it :)
<nhaines> Yeah, me too.  :)
 * lynorian is here as well
<pleia2> and it's time!
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting started Mon Dec 12 03:00:54 2016 UTC.  The chair is pleia2. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<pleia2> #chairs nhaines lynorian
<pleia2> #chair nhaines lynorian
<darthrobot> Current chairs: lynorian nhaines pleia2
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu California meeting for December 11, 2016
<pleia2> The agenda for tonight is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/16December11
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/16December11 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<pleia2> There are no items on the agenda tonight.
<pleia2> #topic Upcoming events
<pleia2> with the holidays I imagine we don't have a lot going on in foss-land, but if you know of anything, now's the time to speak up :)
<nhaines> Not much at the moment. :)
<pleia2> alright
 * lynorian does not know of any upcoming events within the month or until March 
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> #topic Announcements
<pleia2> any announcey things?
<nhaines> Leadership nominations!
<pleia2> right!
<pleia2> thanks for handling that :)
<nhaines> Haha  :)
<nhaines> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Leadership/2016
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Leadership/2016 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<pleia2> #link https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-us-ca/2016-December/002767.html
<darthrobot> Title: [[Ubuntu-US-CA] Call for Ubuntu California LoCo Team leadershipnominations]
<pleia2> ^ Announcement from the 5th
<pleia2> er, 7th
<nhaines> It's time to nomininate candidates for LoCo leadership.
<nhaines> Nominations are open until the 17th, just add yourself or email the list and ask to be added.
<pleia2> I encourage folks not to be shy about stepping up
<nhaines> Elections start on the 18th and run to the end of the year.  At the moment, the ballot is going to be *very* simple.
<nhaines> If you're a LoCo member, you get to vote: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-california
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu California in Launchpad]
<nhaines> I'm not sure I have anything else to mention about that.
<pleia2> I'll make sure the team social media accounts get out the link too, should have thought about that before
<pleia2> (probably tomorrow, no one reads Sunday night ;))
<nhaines> Ah, good idea!
<b-yeezi> hi all
<pleia2> hey b-yeezi
<pleia2> #topic Other business
<pleia2> anyone have anything else?
<pleia2> I would like to point out that https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-california is under moderation following a bunch of spam accounts that tried to join during the wiki fiasco
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu California in Launchpad]
<pleia2> my proposal is to approve any of the requests not made on 5/6 or 5/7
<pleia2> decline the ones on those dates, since those were the spam flood days
<nhaines> I'm okay with that.
<pleia2> and consider opening it up again now that this team isn't part of those used for wiki access (we shouldn't be targeted again
<nhaines> I'm okay with that, too.
<pleia2> lynorian: any thoughts?
<lynorian> no
<pleia2> ok, I'll take care of it after the meeting, and keep an eye on it this week
<pleia2> I think that's all from me
<nhaines> Thanks.  If it becomes a problem and has to go back to moderation, we can just have prospective members email us and mention which city they're from.
<b-yeezi> I want to get more involved
<b-yeezi> what are the first steps? I live in San Diego county
<nhaines> b-yeezi: first step is ask after the meeting has ended, which is imminent.  :)
<b-yeezi> OK!!
<pleia2> b-yeezi: that's great! welcome :)
<pleia2> alright, let's wrap this up then
<pleia2> thanks everyone
<nhaines> Thanks for chairing, pleia2.
<pleia2> oh, do we want to cancel the next meeting?
<pleia2> it's on christmas ;)
<pleia2> I mean, I don't do christmas, but it seems to be a big deal for some folks
<lynorian> I do not even know what my christmas plans are
<nhaines> Neither do I, but I did consider the next meeting to be January 7th.  :)
<pleia2> alright, January 7th it is
<pleia2> see you all then :)
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting ended Mon Dec 12 03:15:22 2016 UTC.
<darthrobot> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2016/ubuntu-us-ca.2016-12-12-03.00.moin.txt
<nhaines> And by 7th I mean 8th!
<pleia2> haha
<pleia2> okie
<nhaines> Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday,
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu California Team | California Team]
<nhaines>           December 11th, at 7:00pm PST (UTC -8:00) This channel is logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<nhaines> Oh hi, wrong window to middle-click into!
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, January 8, at 7:00pm PST (UTC -8:00) This channel is logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, January 8th, at 7:00pm PST (UTC -8:00) This channel is logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<pleia2> membership moderation queue is tidy now, and team is now open
<nhaines> \o/
<nhaines> b-yeezi: So if you're in San Diego County, you'll probably want to check our meetup group and see if you can made it to one of the Ubuntu Hours we have.
<nhaines> You can see the schedule here: http://www.meetup.com/Ubuntu-California/
<darthrobot> [403] Title: [Attention Required! | CloudFlare]
<b-yeezi> I have. I just missed the last one. Tis the season for family stuff.
<nhaines> You should also join our mailing list.  https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-us-ca
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu-us-ca Info Page]
<nhaines> And if you can make it up to Pasadena the first weekend of March, you should definitely attend SCALE, and consider hanging around the Ubuntu booth a bit.  :)  http://socallinuxexpo.org/
<darthrobot> [R: www.socallinuxexpo.org] Title: [Save the Date | SCALE 15x]
<b-yeezi> I think I'm already on the mailing list. I'm definitely going to SCALE this year
<nhaines> Then you're off to a good start.  :)
<b-yeezi> Ok good.
<b-yeezi> I've been using Ubuntu since 11.10 full-time. Now I want to give back.
<lynorian> b-yeezi, wow much longer than me
<pleia2> SCALE 15X Speaker Acceptance
<pleia2> \o/ \o/
<b-yeezi> Congrats pleia2.
<pleia2> thank you :)
<b-yeezi> I will see you there. I think I follow you on twitter, so I'm sure I'll get more info there
<pleia2> great
<b-yeezi> Unless there is another princess leia that is heavily involved in Ubuntu...
<pleia2> hehe, I think I'm the only one :)
 * pleia2 seeks dinner now
<b-yeezi> OK enjoy
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-12-13
<lynorian_> got up a bit late
<lynorian_> missed the scale planning meeting :(
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-12-14
<nhaines> lynorian_: no worries.  It was a light meeting since Ilan couldn't be there.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2017-12-11
<nhaines> Oh good, my phone alarm didn't go off.
<nhaines> Was anyone around for the meeting tonight?  And/or is anyone around now?
 * dax yawns
<nhaines> dax: basically.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2018-12-10
<nhaines> Well, we were just officially invited back to the SCALE expo floor, so that's good news.  :)
<nhaines> I unilaterally accepted.
<pleia2> :)
<lynorian> nhaines: :D
#ubuntu-us-ca 2018-12-14
<pleia2> nhaines: looks like just you and I are admins on the launchpad team, I'm happy to respond to this UCSF request (I'll Cc: you)
<jacky> good afternoon y'all
#ubuntu-us-ca 2018-12-15
<pleia2> hey jacky :D
<pleia2> I live on your side of the bay now!
<jacky> oh that's cool!
<jacky> then you're feeling this erractic cold lol
<pleia2> lol yes
<pleia2> my cat is really annoyed at not getting to go outside every day "it's 47 degrees dude"
<jacky> oh you walk your cat?
<jacky> or do theyt just stroll outdoors?
<jacky> my dog really doesn't like it
<jacky> but then understands the minute I open the door
<pleia2> we have a fully enclosed back yard, and he's old and lazy (can't scale the fences)
<jacky> ahh gotcha
<jacky> oh that's nice
<aidian> woop, great to see people popping up on the mailing list
